
Is Microsoft finally getting its Windows update act together? - CrankyBear
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3570782/is-microsoft-finally-getting-its-windows-update-act-together.html
======
richliss
Betteridge's law of headlines applies here.

~~~
CrankyBear
We can hope, right? Right!!?

